# استكمالا لمعدلات الأداء إليكم موسوعة البقري



## هاجر محمد (14 مايو 2008)

إستكمالا لما سبق فى معدلات الأداء إليكم الموسوعة الهندسية لمعدلات الأداء
:55:
http://pm-professionals.montadamoslim.com/montada-f4/topic-t175.htm#777


----------



## saidnaggar (14 مايو 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة المهندسة هاجر
بعد السلام
مجرد تذكرة هل إستئذنتى م البقرى أو أحد من عائلته قبل نشر الموسوعة فالموسوعة عندى و هو يقول لا يجوز نقل أو طباعة أى شئ من الموسوعة إلا بموافقة خطية منه .

ولكى جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 مايو 2008)

يتبنى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
الرؤية التي تفيد بوجوب توثيق المصدر
بمعنى وجوب استئذان صاحب العمل قبل نشره

ونعتبر بان كل من يقوم بطرح كتاب هو مسئول عن اخذ الموافقة من صاحب العمل
لان تلك مسئوليات
سيتم المحاسبة عليها امام الله

وكلي ثقة بان الاخوة بالملتقى يقومون بمسئولياتهم في ذلك 
على اتم وجه 

*


----------



## مهاجر (14 مايو 2008)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة علا 

نرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

تم زيارة موقعكم الموقر Pm Group 

بالفعل جهد رائع ومقدر ونتمى لكم النجاح والتوفيق وبإذن الله يكون من المواقع المتقدمة في هندسة الإدارة والمشاريع.

مواضيعك جيدة ونشكرك على نقل الفائدة لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

ما نطلبه منك هو نقل الفائدة والنقاش هنا ولا يمنع من وضع الرابط لتوثيق المعلومة، حيث ان الموضوع منقول من موقعكم

ولكن لا نحبذ ان يجبر القاريء لإكمال الموضوع على الرابط 

هذا لا يمنع من جودة المواضيع وتميزها... مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## medhat1973 (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اشكر جميع الاخوه على هذا الورع فى اخذ الاذن من صاحب العمل وهذا موضوع حقيقة مهم وكنت انوى طرحه كموضوع منفرد فى هذا المنتدى ز ولى سؤال مهم جميع الكتب والمصادر الاجنبيه يوجد عليها نفس الحق للمؤلف او الشركه او المنظمه فمثلا البرامج الهندسيه والكتب الاجنبيه نتداولها جميعا وليس لنا الحق فى ذلك والمفترض اننا نصون الحق للجميع سواء مسلم او اى ديانه اخرى فهل من احد يبصرنى ويبصر الاخوه امثالى هل يجوز لنا استخدام هذه المراجع والبرامج للاستخدام الشخصى ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 مايو 2008)

medhat1973 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اشكر جميع الاخوه على هذا الورع فى اخذ الاذن من صاحب العمل وهذا موضوع حقيقة مهم وكنت انوى طرحه كموضوع منفرد فى هذا المنتدى ز ولى سؤال مهم جميع الكتب والمصادر الاجنبيه يوجد عليها نفس الحق للمؤلف او الشركه او المنظمه فمثلا البرامج الهندسيه والكتب الاجنبيه نتداولها جميعا وليس لنا الحق فى ذلك والمفترض اننا نصون الحق للجميع سواء مسلم او اى ديانه اخرى فهل من احد يبصرنى ويبصر الاخوه امثالى هل يجوز لنا استخدام هذه المراجع والبرامج للاستخدام الشخصى ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا؟



تمام

موضوع يستحق الاجابة

لكن ارى ان السؤال يجب ان يعرض على احد العلماء 
الذين لهم ان نستفتيهم فيفتوننا

ونعمل قدر امكاننا على توجيه الجميع الى توثيق المصدر 
واخذ الموافقات 
لانها حقوق سنسأل عنها جميعا

ولا ابريء نفسي​


----------



## saidnaggar (20 مايو 2008)

فتـاوى 
العنوان تحميل البرامج من الإنترنت بدون شراء 
المجيب د. خالد بن عبد الله القاسم 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود 
التصنيف الفهرسة/ المعاملات/الملكية الفكرية والحقوق المعنوية 

التاريخ 1/1/1425هـ 

السؤال 
كثر في الآونة الأخيرة اللغط عن حكم جواز أخذ الكراكات والسيريلات لتشغيل بعض البرامج الأميركية، وتفيد هذه الكراكات أنه من يستخدمها لا يشتري البرامج بل يحملها عبر الإنترنت، ويضع الكراك، ويشتغل البرنامج بدون أن يشتريه،
والبعض يقول: إنه يجوز لأننا بشرائنا لهذه البرامج الأميركية نكسب من الأعداء المال،
فما الحكم -جزاكم الله خيراًً-؟


الجواب 
نقول وبالله التوفيق: الحمد لله،والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فإن كافة البرامج التي لها حقوق لا يسوغ تحميلها إلا أن يأذن أصحابها، وما لم يأذنوا فإنه لا يجوز تحميل البرامج وتشغيلها بالكراكز والسيريلات؛ تهرباً من شرائها. 
وكون هذه البرامج لشركات أمريكية فإن هذا لا يسوغ سرقتها وتحميلها، والإسلام يحفظ الحقوق، ويشجع على الابتكار، ويحمي الممتلكات، وهذه الشركات ليست في حكم المحاربين، والمسلم هو أولى بأن يحسن التعامل مع الآخرين، ودين الإسلام هو دين الأخلاق، وقد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: "إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق" رواه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى(10/191). 
ورسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو قدوتنا لم يستحل أمانات قريش مع أنهم أخرجوه من مكة، واستباحوا دمه، بل استخلف أقرب الناس إليه: علي بن أبي طالب – رضي الله عنه- ليرد الأمانات إلى أهلها. 
وإنما نستحل أموال المحاربين في المعارك، فلابد من الوفاء، لا سيما في التعامل التجاري مع الكفار، لا سيما أن هذه الشركات لا تتبع دولها بالضرورة، بل يملكها أناس مختلفون متفرقون. 
وعلى المؤمن أن يبتعد عن كل ما يسيء إليه، وألا يغلبه الهوى والتشهي لاستحلال أموال غيره، نسأل الله أن يوفق المسلمين لكل خير، وأن يعينهم لأخذ أسباب العلم والتقدم مع الورع والتقوى، والله الموفق لكل خير. 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## medhat1973 (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا شاكر جدا للاخ المشرف نهر النيل والاخ سيد على اهتمامهم -ياريت ياخذ هذا الموضوع حيزا من الاهتمام كبير لانه فعلا مهم -فنحن لسنا فى حالة حرب مع مؤلفين الكتب اوى الشركات المنتجه لهذه البرامجز ولكن هناك سؤال اذا اشترى شخص واحد اى من هذه البرامج واهدى نسخه منها الى اى احد هل هناك مشكله فى ذلك انا اعلم انه يجب ان يفتينا احد العلماء ولكن قبل ان يفتينا احد يجب انا نعلم ونحن نساله ما صيغة العقود لهذه الشركات هل هذه الشركات تبيع المنتج لشركه او شخص وتشترط الا يستخدم هذا المنتج الا الشخص او الشركه التى اشترت فقط؟ وفقنا الله جميعا الى ما نحب ونرضى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## sindbad-elarab (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
لى سؤال 
اذا عندى مشروع بريمافيرا3 
كيف يمكننى حساب معدل الاداء كنسبه مئويه كل اسبوع ( مخطط & حقيقى )
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## رئيس مساحين (29 يونيو 2008)

شكراً للجهود المبذولة وفقكم الله


----------



## هاجر محمد (2 يوليو 2008)

sindbad-elarab قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> لى سؤال
> اذا عندى مشروع بريمافيرا3
> كيف يمكننى حساب معدل الاداء كنسبه مئويه كل اسبوع ( مخطط & حقيقى )
> وجزاكم الله خير جزاء



يمكنك حساب معدل الأداء كالتالي
معدل الأداء للمخطط = الكمية المخططة / مدة التنفيذ المخطط
معدل الأداء الحقيقي = الكمية الفعلية المنفذة / مدة التنفيذ الفعلية


----------



## foratfaris (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخت العزيزة هاجر
ماهي صيغة هذا الملف حيث انني قمت بتنزيله ولم استطع فتحه.....
شكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## foratfaris (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخت العزيزة هاجر
ماهي صيغة هذا الملف حيث انني قمت بتنزيله ولم استطع فتحه.....
شكرا جزيلا ....


----------



## عادل صابر نصير (15 يوليو 2008)

many thanks


----------



## foratfaris (28 يوليو 2008)

اعزائي 
اكرر سؤالي وارجو الاجابة
تم تحميل الملف الا انني لم اعلم صيغته (لم اتمكن من فتحه )
ما هو نوع الملف
شكرا


----------



## sayed farid (28 مارس 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله المنزه عن النقائص....ايتها الملكية الفكرية كم من الشرور يرتكب بأسمك...
البعد عن الشبهات واجب....لذا وجب البعد عن ارفاق أي محتويات علمية.


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (30 مارس 2010)

ماهو نوع الملف لانه لايفتح نرجو الاجابه


----------



## Jamal (19 يونيو 2010)

:75::75::75:


----------



## shekoabdo (21 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------

